# Le Mont St Michel Beauvoir Aire



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Hi

If anyone's interested we have just posted some photos of the new aire at Mont St Michel on our blog. When the 4th edition of the aires book was published it was still under construction.

Link scroll down to day 12 for pics

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/p/jan.html

Sorry we can't upload the photos to the forum we are just about out of our internet time will try and do a review later .

Paul and Lynne


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Zepp
Thanks very much for posting that. It has a lot of info i will find useful as we often think about visiting an aire but dont know what its like. I am glad the aire at Mont St Michelle has been done as its very popular. 
Lots of useful stuff there for newcomers as well
Thanks for posting Paul and Lynn

Philll


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

The view is nothing compared to the old Aire on the causeway.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

ralph-dot said:


> The view is nothing compared to the old Aire on the causeway.


I agree but I would not pay 24 euros for 1 night

Paul


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Zepp said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> > The view is nothing compared to the old Aire on the causeway.
> ...


Where is it 24 euros for 1 night?

old Aire on the causeway was 8.5 euros


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

drcotts said:


> Hi Zepp
> Thanks very much for posting that. It has a lot of info i will find useful as we often think about visiting an aire but dont know what its like. I am glad the aire at Mont St Michelle has been done as its very popular.
> Lots of useful stuff there for newcomers as well
> Thanks for posting Paul and Lynn
> ...


Your welcome drcotts you should use the aires we do and never had any problems however they do get very busy at peak times.

Update the wifi goes off after 6 hours but we just used another email addy to sign in and it worked.

Paul


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

our night on the old aire

http://ralph-dot-motorhomeinfrance.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/france-2009-day-fifteen.html


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

ralph-dot said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > ralph-dot said:
> ...


new parking charge is 24 euros . check the new aires book the old causeway parking has gone you have to park in the new parking area and thats 24 euros for 24 hours.

Paul


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Zepp said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> > Zepp said:
> ...


I know, was there in Sep 2012, I was lamenting the loss of the old aire and causeway.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

ralph-dot said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > ralph-dot said:
> ...


I agree we used to park there but they want / or going to flood the whole area .


----------



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

We stayed over night in October if you park just for the day it's 12 euros


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I presume that the excellent aire at the "Green Hotel" has now gone as well then?

Sounds as if the place has been ruined for motorhomers, I'm grateful that we stayed there a couple of times when you could stay at the old car park on the causeway. It's a lovely spot - but not lovely enough to spend €24 a night to stay on a car park miles away from the action.

PS: What about the campsite at the "Green Hotel", is that still open and accessible?


----------



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

As we were driving there we noticed campsites advertising pitches for 12 euros and also in the village as we left 
not sure if that's the normal price 
Only a short cycle ride from the mont tho,
there must be a free aire or wilding near as we wondered why over a dozen French vans left
Around 6 pm which left 3 Brit vans including us to pay the 24 euro!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

hymerjohn said:


> As we were driving there we noticed campsites advertising pitches for 12 euros and also in the village as we left
> not sure if that's the normal price
> Only a short cycle ride from the mont tho,
> there must be a free aire or wilding near as we wondered why over a dozen French vans left
> Around 6 pm which left 3 Brit vans including us to pay the 24 euro!


Im sure there is plenty of wild camping spots around the area we have been out for 12 nights and we have spent around 40 euros on aire fees

The French will stay in one place for the day and move on at night time but they do know the the best spots.

I would stay on this aire again , the bays are a very good size , 16 amp hook up plus free wi-fi at 12.50 euros for 24 hrs

Paul


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Zepp said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Zepp
> ...


Hi Paul
yes we do use aires and have never been on a camp site but often we fancy trying one we havent tried before but dont know if its perhaps worth the journey so seeing a photo is a great help. Cheers


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

I agree about the pictures drcotts


We have had so much help in the past thats why we do the blog and post a few pictures also gpl / lpg locations etc.


Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

gaspode said:


> I presume that the excellent aire at the "Green Hotel" has now gone as well then?
> 
> Sounds as if the place has been ruined for motorhomers, I'm grateful that we stayed there a couple of times when you could stay at the old car park on the causeway. It's a lovely spot - but not lovely enough to spend €24 a night to stay on a car park miles away from the action.
> 
> PS: What about the campsite at the "Green Hotel", is that still open and accessible?


I think it has sadly. It was a cracking aire that one. I wonder why the closed it. Still this new one looks good. The one for 24e is bonkers money for an aire.

Thanks op for the info


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Last September we stayed on the ACSI site at Beauvoir, and really enjoyed it. If it is in the new book we would go again. It was an easy cycle ride with parking and shuttle bus at the entrance to the causeway, or a lovely walk along the riverside. It was called Aux Pommiers, and ,in September, there are apples falling on your head, and we had some good desserts free of charge!!! Oh, and last year it was only 14 euros


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

gaspode said:


> I presume that the excellent aire at the "Green Hotel" has now gone as well then?
> 
> Sounds as if the place has been ruined for motorhomers, I'm grateful that we stayed there a couple of times when you could stay at the old car park on the causeway. It's a lovely spot - but not lovely enough to spend €24 a night to stay on a car park miles away from the action.
> 
> PS: What about the campsite at the "Green Hotel", is that still open and accessible?


Just had a look for you the site is closed for winter but its still there

Before you get to the site they have put barriers across the road to stop the traffic going onto the causeway , looks like you need a code to open them only site traffic allowed in.It all looks so different now.

Paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Zepp said:


> Just had a look for you the site is closed for winter but its still there


Thanks for that info Paul, is this the aire or the campsite you're talking about (across the road from each other, aire on the right when travelling from the causeway direction).
If the aire is still open I'd certainly stop there again, it's an excellent aire, just a stones throw away from the end of the causeway and IIRC the price last year was €9 a night with hook-up.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

gaspode said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a look for you the site is closed for winter but its still there
> ...


All the road layout has changed now I saw the campsite inside the new barrier but the only thing on the other side of the road was the river / barrage.

The area behind the site was the new car parking area , sorry I cant upload the pictures here but I uploaded new pictures to the blog check out last 4 pics, hope this helps will have another look before we leave in the morning.

see link ( check out last 4 pics todays posting )

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/p/jan.html

Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a look for you the site is closed for winter but its still there
> ...


The way to check would be on camping car infos. I have a feeling it was removed but I can't check as it doesn't work on this tablet


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

barryd said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > Zepp said:
> ...


I agree Barry I was going to walk over to the new car parking area but it look miles away lol , so decided a coffee was a better idea.

Paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Paul.

Can't tell from your photos but I suspect the aire will have been closed but the campsite could still be open. If it is, it will probably represent better value, location and facilities than the new aire and is unlikely to be more expensive.

If We ever get over that way again I'll try it.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

I liked the old aire but the new aire is so well thought out easy access 16 amp hook up , large bays , free wifi and water + 4k from supermarket with gpl and fuel. ( All for 12.50 euros a night )

It’s a nice walk to the entrance of the causeway from the aire it took us about 30mins , they are dredging the river so it won’t be long before they flood the whole area only downside no views.


----------

